# JVC X70/RS55 'preparing' for ISF calibration



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,

Just installed my X70. I m looking for some input on some things. My projector will be ISF calibrated in a few weeks but what I want to do first is set some basic things so I have a 90% (or so) perfect image. I know that when the ISF calibration will be done the CMS, gamma and some other things will be configured properly but there are some basics that can already be taken care of myself. Hope you guys don t mind running throught the various settings:

*1. *
Picture Mode: I have set this on 'USER1' because I know the ISF calibration guys will do this too

*2.*
Color Profile: is this settings is the same as the 'COLOR SPACE' setting on my previous X3 I owned? I think that I have to choose between 'CINEMA1', 'CINEMA2' or 'STANDARD' but I m not sure about this. For your info, I m running a HTPC with a NVIDIA graphics card and I use the HDMI output of my card. More specific: I m using Media Player Classic with madVR as output renderer with output setting PC Levels (0-255). I m also using LAV video decoder with the setting 'RGB Output Untouched'. And I m also using ffdshow Raw Video Decoder set as Raw Video 'All Supported' and Output only checked the box YV12.

*3.*
Color Temp.: I ve set this at 'CUSTOM1' and '6500K'. I know that this was the starting position with my X30 so I assume the ISF calibration guys will work with the 6500K setting too and adjust the Red, Green and Blue Gain and Offset with the 6500K setting (again, correct my if I m wrong here or if another setting as starting point is better to be used!)

*4.*
Gamma: 'CUSTOM1'

*5.*
Dark/Bright Level: both leave it on the default '0' 

*6.*
PIcture Tone White, Red Green and Blue: leave all on the default '0'

*7.*
Contrast, Brightness, Color and Tint: In the past I ve noticed that the JVCs are pretty close to ISF when running the default '0' for all these but my ISF calibration guy will check these anyway. 

*8.*
Sharpness and NR: Customize these the way the user prefers but I prefered all 'OFF' / '0' on my previous JVCs

*9.*
Custom Gamma: I have set my Correction Value on 2.4 because that was the setting that my ISF calibration guy did for my X30. (for your guys info, I have a complete darkened pitch black bat cave)

*10.*
Color Management: 'CUSTOM1'. This will be done with the ISF calibration

*11.*
MPC Level: Is this the E-Shift technology? If so, what is recommended for Blu-Ray content; 1,2 or 3?

*12.*
HDMI Input: I think (when looking at my HTPC setup) I need to set it to ENHANCED here right?


All of the above settings are not recommendation but more like questions what to do with all the settings. If you guys could advise me from point to point what the best settings are untill my pj gets the ISF calibration I would be very thankfull!

ps. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

This is my total novice take on this... but I'm wondering if you would be best off just running the projector in "Cinema" mode until you get it calibrated. For example, I'm not sure you want to switch your HDMI setting to enhanced without calibrating the brightness and contrast. I would probably just leave it on standard.

Your calibrator should know what modes to activate/select... until then, I would just run it in Cinema or Natural mode and enjoy it until a pro can fix it up for you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The main thing that a projector needs before calibration is hours on the bulb.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all input guys but I m just looking for some basic input on the questions asked.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree with Mechman, only adding that you should be very clear with the person doing the calibration what to expect and what preparation he/she may need.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Basically, I would select cinema mode, leave your hdmi input on standard and age the bulb about 100 hours. Then follow the advice above.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all input guys. I ll stick with the Cinema mode untill my X70 gets his ISF calibration. But another thing I mentioned last night. Check the picture I made: http://postimage.org/image/4999sxljj/

I am not talking about the green/yellowish you see (because I think that is a convergence fault that I can take care of) but the PURPLE some kind of vertical lines that you see. These vague purple 'strokes' are not really visible at seating distance but only when looking close at the screen. Also the picture I made is not sharp at all but that s not important for the purple 'lines' problem that is clearly seen at the picture. You can also see this purple stoke very good when I look at my mouse cursor with a black background.

Do I have a faulty unit or is something else going on here?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Looks like a flare in the optics to me. I would talk to JVC about it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've noticed the same effect close to the screen on my JVC RS45. I thought this was just the reflective nature of the screen? It's not visible from the seating position. Is that really a defect in the projector?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would not expect a screen to produce that, though I guess it is possible. Looks to me like an optical artifact of polarizing the light combined with diffraction somewhere in the light path.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The PQ during movies is over the top... Beautiful! I just assumed it was part and parcel with a PJ and a screen. I wouldn't even know how to properly describe it if I called JVC (especially after my first encounter with their customer service, in which I almost felt like I was the one educating them!)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Send them the pix posted.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Leonard. It is a pj issue not a screen issue. Let us know how it turns out! :T


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's been reported by other owners of X30/70 (and RS equivalent models) so not due to the screen at all. However, I suffered a variation on this with my older HD350(RS10) and got a kind of 'ghost' image on the screen when viewing white text on black (ie end credits). The solution for me was to move the projector from dead centre height to a higher shelf and apply some lens shift: This resolved the ghosting issue (and by the by improves ANSI contrast  ) without having a noticeable effect on sharpness. Put it this way I couldn't tell any sharpness loss from my seat, but I could see that the ghosting had gone.  I suggested in a PM from another forum to the OP that this may be worth a try first if possible, though I don't know if he has had chance to try this yet (or if it's possible in his set up).

I'm waiting for an X35 to arrive, so it will go in the same high position (in desk mount mode rather than ceiling) so I will see if this is an issue with it. However, there are so many variables such as throw distance/zoom used/screen size/iris position used that I wonder if the same machine would show the same issue in another setup? 

FWIW my set up is max throw, so minimum zoom which gives a sharp image, but with less light output (though more contrast) due to the aperture effect of the projector's zoom lens.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you ever contact JVC?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Did you ever contact JVC?


If you mean me, then no. It's just how the lens reflects back in certain setups/iris positions/zoom position, plus it was only really noticeable on end credits, though it must have effected ANSI contrast to a degree. I have good convergence too so wouldn't want to risk getting it changed for a worse one.

A guy called Manni who posts elsewhere measured the ANSI contrast of various JVC projectors and confirmed that they give least ANSI contrast in a zero shift position and most with shift applied. As ANSI contrast is low on the JVCs I prefer to maximise it by a set up that allows some shift. However, there are many posts on other forums where members are so obsessed with sharpness that they will only install at dead level position. This is also the case for users of the Dalite High Power screen, so it's something to consider.

I will say that I think my issue (not so sure about the OP's) is that it is worse with smaller iris settings. I do wonder if the OPs issue might be something to do with the extra lens used in the Eshift, but the other poster has an RS45 which doesn't have Eshift, so maybe not...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, the question was directed at you -- thanks got the response! ;-)

I only notice the issue on with white on black lettering... From my seating position it's only noticeable if the letter is really big. I've never had it be disruptive during a movie.

I'll email JVC and see what they have to say.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

I believe it's a typical case of colour aberration caused by the lens. At least to me, looks that way...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration


----------

